

Not Even a Blackout Can Keep New Yorkers from Buying Apple Products - abrahamjoseph
http://betabeat.com/2012/11/not-even-a-blackout-can-keep-new-yorkers-from-buying-apple-products/

======
thinkingthings
What a stupid title. How many things are there that New Yorkers are still
buying? I bet it's not just apple products - people need to carry on with
their life.

~~~
spindritf
Sure, but Apple products seem like an unnecessary luxury, doubly in a
blackout, and 'Apple' probably gets clicks, so it's a clever title, the
message it conveys otoh much less so.

~~~
calciphus
But as they pointed out, this is a store that sells accessories. People buying
extended battery kits during a blackout makes sense. People needing new
iPhones or cellular iPads to keep in touch with family? Also makes sense.

